# New Brb terrarium.



## Gangrena (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok, so I've bought this 90x45x45 cm exo-terra glass terrarium to start off with tiny brb. Spent ages looking through prices, retailers etc.

Got one in, BUT the doors ! OMG, they creak when opening/closing, I have to click them in place with a bit of force, and then the gap in the middle - horror !

E-mailed the retailer [ seapets ], and exo-terra, as my brb is coming home this saturday...

I guess I'll keep her in a rub for the time being, but don't know if I won't have to just put up with it and have that tera the way it is. I'll add some pics of [ no substrate ] decor later on.

p.s. Got a little journey [ 2hrs ] from birmingham to this pet shop... It was amaaaaazing ! First pet shop I've seen in a while that actually cares for animals, and cleans vivs, and aqs, and cages. Best of all - I've asked if they got [ lucky reptile ] super fog. They said no, but there might be one at the back. Asked them to check, and there it was all dirty, dusty, and in rot of a box . Sales guy said that they'll give me an extra offer on it so I was grinning like mad. Manager said it's broken [ oooooooh sh*t ], but just out of curious george I've asked how much for broken one, answer - 10 pounds. Asked them to show me if at least the power was getting in.The did connected it and turned on - there it was working !!! Got it for promised 10 quid .


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

jammy get :bash::bash::2thumb:


----------



## Gangrena (Jan 6, 2011)

*Update*

Exo-terra states in an e-mail, that gap between glass doors in their terrariums should be between 1-1.5 cm !!! Yes cm ! Now thats ridi ulous. Seapets dont have mine in stock of course and if I want bigger one, they wont accept difference in price, but full price, and then I would have to wait for refund for the first terra, again - ridiculous. Soooo... Original terra would have to do...

Got all equip now. Starting to build, and play with temps / stats / humidity. Got large rainforest mat connected to a mat stat + canopy with 2 25W Glo inca bulbs + dome with infrared 50W, all connected to dimming habistat with day, night cycle, and timers. I think it would suffice. For humidity - my bargain super fog . Should have ordered two thermometers now that I think about it... Sorry for no pics, tried taking them in the night but my 50mm 1.8 couldnt cope with darkness .


----------



## HarlowExotics (Apr 4, 2010)

Sounds good mate, I'm sure she's going to be very happy  she'll be fine in a RUB for a while anyway, they're all in hatchling tubs at the mo and doing fine. Will see if I can get another feed into her before you pick her up as well. Get some pics up when you can :2thumb:

And a 2 hour drive to the pet shop? You like you're road trips don't you lol as you're not exactly up the road to me either!

Whilst you're in the mood for a bargain, I'm dropping the price of the hatchlings to £90 as well :gasp: seems like its been your lucky week!


----------



## Gangrena (Jan 6, 2011)

**

It wasnt a drive . It was 2hr on the total of 3 buses, and a 3mile walk and back lol. It was totally worth it ! Pet Zone was awesome  and saved me at least £50 for that humidifier... I also got my girlfriend to see a 3 month old brb... She's a little ( tiny, tiny bit ) less scared .

That is some good news !!! Thanks !


----------



## Gangrena (Jan 6, 2011)

*Update*

As promissed, some pics 

So I've had this as a cabinet :








By gan9rena at 2012-09-06

and with terra it looked like this:








By gan9rena at 2012-09-06

It was a little [ too much ] wobbly, and difficult to instal exo terra rainforest heat mat, so I've used a bit of this:








By gan9rena at 2012-09-06

and a bit of that:








By gan9rena at 2012-09-06

, and now I've had this:








By gan9rena at 2012-09-06

Did all decorating [ with what I got to date ],and it looks like this:








By gan9rena at 2012-09-06

and after about 20 seconds of s. fog:








By gan9rena at 2012-09-06

Pcs taken with my mobile, as my dslr is packed and I can not sort all the pictures at the moment... [ super massive toothache :/ ]

More pics to follow, and on Sat night...


----------



## HarlowExotics (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks brilliant! She's gonna love it there mate, good job :2thumb:


----------



## Gangrena (Jan 6, 2011)

*Now a little problem*

Problem is within humidity / temperature range. Super fog is set to go for 15mins every hour, I've got exoterra rainforest heat mat [ lrg ] under the tank then about 2-2.5 inch of plantation soil, repti bark and moss. Then there is a 75W infr red heat emitter on top. Temperature is within 30*C [86*F] at the basking spot, and humidity with that temp is of about 60%. Now super fog kicks in, raises humidity to 85%, BUT... While s. fog is pumping humidity in - temp falls down to 23-26*C [73-79*F]. It is/ was also very hot today, so temp would be lower on [ soon to be ] colder nights, and days. Temp range should be ok for week or two for brb, so I'm looking for long term solutions.

P.s.this terras mesh topne half is covered by canopy, and light dome/s.Other half is topped with polystyrene to hold heat & humidity. Also there is 5cm thick poly sheet behind the terra, between glass and wall that it stands by.

Headache, toothache, what else huh?


----------



## Gangrena (Jan 6, 2011)

*:d:d:d*

Just got back home with the little one . 2hr in the car must have shaken all nippynes out of her. She went straight to a hide in the tank. Pics to follow. Will let her settle. 

THANKS ADAM !


----------



## HarlowExotics (Apr 4, 2010)

Gangrena said:


> Just got back home with the little one . 2hr in the car must have shaken all nippynes out of her. She went straight to a hide in the tank. Pics to follow. Will let her settle.
> 
> THANKS ADAM !


Not a problem mate, was great to meet you guys! Looking forward to the pics.

ps. hope your ride didn't mind too much waiting in the car all that time while we had a quick half and talked reptiles!
:cheers:


----------



## Gangrena (Jan 6, 2011)

**

It was great meeting you too! Glad to be able to talk about snakes, even thou I wish we had time for 10 pints instead of half . She is beautifull, but Im still letting her settle, so no handling at the moment, and as so - not many pictures . Tomorrow will probably an attempt to tweezer-feed her a first pinky at her new home ( fingers crossed ).


----------



## Gangrena (Jan 6, 2011)

* Gaia / Aya / Niji / Tiamat*

I know it is not for "habitat" but... Will start thread on "Snake pictures" as well...

Here she is :

Photos taken in the night when she's 'walking' around the terra... Don't want to stress her out taking out of her home during the day only to take photos...

Her name is yet to be confirmed, and her iridescence yet to be seen/captured.









By gan9rena at 2012-09-10









By gan9rena at 2012-09-10









By gan9rena at 2012-09-10









By gan9rena at 2012-09-10









By gan9rena at 2012-09-10

And here is one showing a 'lil more of her beautiful colours/pattern :









By gan9rena at 2012-09-10

Thats the best I could do in the night so far... Tomorrow I will finally set up my tripod and hunt for decent pics.Will attempt feeding, so maybe I/We'll see her in full beauty.


----------



## Gangrena (Jan 6, 2011)

*Shedding...?*

From the trade post I see that all of her sisters / brothers are shedding, or did already... She doesn't look like shedding at all...  Maybe stress . I am notorious to check up on her [ if no furniture is crushing her etc. ], bt on Wed my time off is finished [ yes I took 10 days off work to make sure she'll be fine here ]. If shes due to shed, that may explain the lack of iridescence on the other hand... All to be seen  I love her !


----------



## HarlowExotics (Apr 4, 2010)

Brilliant pics, I knew she'd be a little explorer in there!! You've done a fantastic job and as we said, she's going to be a superb looking adult 

From my records here, she shed on the 24/8, so another shed probably won't be far off for her given her regular eating. With feeding, some of them are strike/coiling from tweezers and the others are dropped in and left to it so try both if need be (she actually did both)

I've found for the best irredescence pictures is to actually shoot them under your normal room light, with fast shutter speed and flash - I've caught some cracking pics like this, almost like they're glowing 

Very pleased for you mate, 
Adam.


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Awesome job on the enclosure!! That's amazing, a lot of time, thought and effort been it into that. Well done and congratulations on the new baby!! Looking forward to more pics and seeing what name you settle on for her :flrt:


----------



## Gangrena (Jan 6, 2011)

*:d:d:d*

Her name is Aya ( from japanese - beauty ), and she just had 2 small pinkies . Not tweezer feed. She picked them up from a bowl. Yay !


----------



## Gangrena (Jan 6, 2011)

First two nights she was wondering about during the night. Now she stays hidden all the time under the heatspot branch. Is it due to stress? As she dropped to the terrarium floor from a piece of furniture I had to move today ( she hid in it - I couldnt see her). Or is it due to a fqct she had a larg meal? Will she choose cooler spot her self ? Im getting paranoid here... She looks so fragile...


----------



## HarlowExotics (Apr 4, 2010)

Don't panic mate, will be due to the large meal shes had! just leave her be for another day or so for her to digest, don't move her she'll come out when shes ready  may even be going into shed again.

As for dropping from a branch in the terrarium, its not high enough to do any damage so I wouldn't be concerned at all.


----------



## Gangrena (Jan 6, 2011)

Hiya 

Just cleaned Aya's tank, and took some pics of her in full glory. I have attempted to lift her off the ground to handle, but she is panicking on the lightest touch...I would let her go off and settle for longer I think. My fear of being tagged, and her fear of me - not good combination. As soon asI would touch her - she's sprinting away, and to be honest Ive never seen her moving so fast ! I did handle snakes before, and I was bitten before b bigger ones, but somehow...

Pictures to follow.


----------



## Gangrena (Jan 6, 2011)

By gan9rena at 2012-09-17

SO PRETTY !!!









By gan9rena at 2012-09-17











By gan9rena at 2012-09-17


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Aww hun she's gorgeous, I can't wait to gether brother home to here so I can get some shots of him up to let you see!

Dont worry about getting tagged, she won't do much damage to you & will more than likely be more of a headbutt than an actual teeth sinking lol. Just remember to be confident & it'll be ok :2thumb:


----------



## Gangrena (Jan 6, 2011)

**

Been a while... Work eats my time :/

Aya is doing good. Finished her first shed at my place 3 days ago. Not in one piece :/ [ humidity 81-90% ] but complete. I have to say that she is quite big. Taking that she's only 2 months old isn't 23 inches a bit big ?! She is getting either one large or 2 small pinkies every 6 days. 

I've made some changes to the enclosure [ pics to come ]. 

After a week of fighting mould build up on java branches I have decided to varnish them with water based ronseal mat varnish, then aired for a week, and back to the terra. Inspecting closely - no fumes.

For the same reason [ mould ] I have now a base layer of aquarium gravel, then weed fabric, then substrate [ plantation soil ]. Seems to help with taking stale water down from the substrate. 

These changes let me now do complete clean-out every 10-14 days.

While cleaning one time touched the top screen [ by the bulb ] with exo-terra background, and ended up with massive melted hole. Got new background, and the old one split into 2 pieces is now covering the sides.

I've had to make a hole in the screen top to insert the tube from super-fog humidifier, as resting the outlet on the screen got me a lot of rust... Good thing, but even tho I did put a guard on that tube to prevent Aya getting in... Guess where I've found her tonight ? Yeah... Middle of the tube :/ 

Got a recording of her eating, showing her iridescence. Will post later.

She is not striking at the prey, she would delicately grab it from the tweezers, without an attempt of strangling/constricting. She isn't that nice when it comes to taking her out.I am using a snake hook to lift her and then handle, as I am no fan of bites.

SORRY FOR LENGHTY UPDATE ! Theres more coming...


----------



## HarlowExotics (Apr 4, 2010)

Sounds like she's doing really well mate, definitely grown a bit since I last saw her! If the sheds come off completely but is in 2 bits its probably just got caught on something and she's ripped it as its coming off.

Wouldn't hurt to maybe try her on some fuzzies at that size, she should fit them down quite happily by the sound of it.

Put that hook down and get in there with ya hands lol! She won't hurt you, she'll chill out after you've picked her out a few times, best do it now rather than when she's 6 foot long 

Really pleased she's doing so well for you and interesting to hear about all your viv related antics lol! looking forward to seeing this video of her.

All the best mate,
Ad


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

I've got her brother & sister, been with us since Friday (Stil un-named lol, I'm awesome at naming other ppls animals but when it comes to mine me & the boyfriend disagree lol :bash

They've been awesome, fed twice since we've had em, lil boy who is normally THEE most chilled out snake I've ever seen turns into a complete monster at feeding time, and the wee girl, who is the more inquisitive one takes the pinkie delicatly from the tongs, I'm just waiting on her getting the salad fork out & leaving a tip lol. He's really relaxed but wee girl took a chomp at the boyfriend yesterday, he admits himself he was just a bit too brave & got her a bit too close to the head, didn't even bleed lol & she let go immediatly, he got her straight out & she was completly fine, not defensive, was just a wee rookie mistake lol.

Glad to see your wee girl is settling in well! Put the snake hook away & just get her out, even if she does take a wee pop at you it won't hurt, and as Ads says, its better to take a wee nip now than when she's a big girlie & will really make you bleed lol!! :flrt:


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Just thought you might like to see Aya's brother & sister that I have hun 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-pictures/904409-our-new-brazillian-rainbow-boas.html


Pics on that thread.

Noth doing amazingly well, growing like wee weeds & both amazingly chilled out wee souls. Once you ge them out for a handle its a nightmare to get em back in, they just want cuddled all the time lmao!!! Both taken 5 feeds with us now, 2 of those have been fluffs as they were ready for em. Cant stress how amazingly calm & handleable these 2 are, even my 2 year old niece was sitting with them earlier for 10 mins.

Hope Aya is doing well


----------

